
Why Arby's is testing meat products that look like big carrots - rmason
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/26/business/arbys-fake-meat-carrot-trnd/index.html
======
bediger4000
I dunno - "We have THE CARROTS" does not resonate with me.

Or are these carrotoids really real meat, meat that's grown in some unholy
lab, meat that never sees the light of day, never knows a mother's care, meat
that develops into unspeakably deformed teratologies?

